# Test cyp but says Equipoise?



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 16, 2018)

For a friend:

Have a bottle of test cyp 250mgs from FLASH LABS but the ingredients say equipoise 300mg...makes no sense. Told my buddy it?s sketchy but any help appreciated.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 17, 2018)

When in doubt....toss and replace. Not worth fucking up your program over a single bottle. IMHO.



/V


----------



## stillatit (Jul 17, 2018)

ditto....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 24, 2018)

AGREED. But does this make ANY SENSE at all. How can it be labeled test cy 250 and ingredients say equipoise?


----------



## woodmn (Jul 28, 2018)

Is it a blend?


----------



## Mcdiesel (Aug 4, 2018)

Did you inquire with the lab?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 1, 2018)

Flash labs from professional muscle ? I think they just went private. Seen them but know nothing about their products. Pm them and ask.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 4, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> Flash labs from professional muscle ? I think they just went private. Seen them but know nothing about their products. Pm them and ask.



No FLASH labs still over at brotherhood of pain.
They have incredible packaging, delivery and products clear as water.
Just pinned some test c and it's smooth.
As for they labeling does it say test on the bottle but eq on the box?
If you can go to the brotherhood and PM the rep it may be a good idea.


----------



## heavyhitter2 (Dec 13, 2018)

Flash labs is legit. Ive used them a lot. could just be a labelling issue. Have you contacted a rep?


----------



## Montego (Dec 13, 2018)

I had a bottle of prop that said eq.


----------

